# YouTube! How many videos have you watched?



## TaeK (Feb 26, 2008)

I was checking my youtube profile (which is a first, as i don't really use the thing, just registered to avoid the content restrictions) and noticed it shows how many videos you have seen. 

This is mine:

*Joined: March 05, 2006
Videos Watched: 3,419*

So, in about 2 years since i joined YouTube, i have on average watched 4~5 videos a day.

How many have YOU watched?
(only registered people on youtube can see this)


----------



## xJonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Joined: July 14, 2006
Videos Watched: 368

I don't go on youtube to find videos to watch, they find me


----------



## Spikey (Feb 26, 2008)

Joined: March 06, 2006
Videos Watched: 1,298


----------



## xalphax (Feb 26, 2008)

Videos Watched: 914


----------



## Fellow (Feb 26, 2008)

Videos Watched: 874


----------



## theman69 (Feb 26, 2008)

Joined: June 2006
Videos Watched: 1,741


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

Joined: November 19, 2006
Videos Watched: 1,114


----------



## bobrules (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a few hundred, Only log in occasionally, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Joined: October 20, 2006
Videos Watched: 729


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 26, 2008)

Joined: June 13, 2006
Videos Watched: 1,391


----------



## Rayder (Feb 26, 2008)

Videos Watched: 380


----------



## TaeK (Feb 26, 2008)

How often do you guys watch videos online?

After looking at everybody's answers, it seems mine is a bit high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems my sister's been hi-jacking my account to watch too.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 26, 2008)

Joined: April 02, 2006
Videos Watched: 1,451

I watch at least one video on youtube almost every day..


----------



## dsbomb (Feb 26, 2008)

51!  Eat that!


----------



## PeterFile (Feb 26, 2008)

Joined: 27 February 2006
Videos Watched: 2,657


----------



## Anakir (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: February 25, 2006

Videos Watched: 2,346


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: 08/04/06
Videos Watched: 1,487


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: June 06, 2006
Videos Watched: 2,584

I have watched a lot more than that, I don't use my account all the time.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Joined: July 14, 2006
> Videos Watched: 368
> 
> I don't go on youtube to find videos to watch, they find me


You registered on my birthday


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: February 04, 2006
Videos Watched: 1,632


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(xJonny @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Joined: July 14, 2006
> ...



Who would of guessed? Linki is only a year old.


----------



## science (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: July 19, 2006
Last Login: 3 seconds ago
Videos Watched: 603


also i guessed it


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: August 10, 2007
Videos Watched: OVER 9000!!!!






















jk, I have only watched 472...


----------



## ctkxtreme (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: May 25, 2006
Videos Watched: 3,035


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: April 17, 2006
Videos Watched: 2,512

and at gametrailers.com:

Join Date: Jun 8, 2007
Movie Views: 5,083


----------



## Mars (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: March 15, 2007
Videos Watched: 280


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 27, 2008)

Joined: October 14, 2006
Videos Watched: 1,014


----------



## GameSoul (May 15, 2009)

Some random spam above this post.

Anyway I've watched over 1k videos. I don't use my account that often when watching stuff unless I want to comment.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 15, 2009)

6,259 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 15, 2009)

YES I'M ACTUALLY WINNING!

Joined:               May 11, 2006
Videos Watched: 6,664

I watch a lot of anime on YouTube for convince sake and for bandwidth sake. I have wildblue satellite and there's a limit on the amount you can download and upload per month.


----------



## testic-cancer (May 15, 2009)

How does watching on youtube save any bandwidth?  (unless they are much lower quality on youtube?).


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 15, 2009)

Yah youtube quality is low-medium but it works out just fine for anime. There's also and HQ button but I never find a use for it.

Example
A single episode at excellent avi quality: 200MB 
An episode with acceptable flv quality:      50MB


----------



## Fakie! (May 15, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Joined: August 10, 2007
> Videos Watched: OVER 9000!!!!
> 
> jk, I have only watched 472...



Joined: 17 July 2006
Videos Watched: 9,222

Not kidding. I honestly don't know how I did it.


----------



## DeMoN (May 15, 2009)

*Joined: September 23, 2006
Last Sign In: 1 day ago
Videos Watched: 2,289
Subscribers: 20
Channel Views: 3,174
*


----------



## Green0scar (May 15, 2009)

Joined: July 15, 2007
Last Sign In: 1 day ago
Videos Watched: 12,391
Subscribers: 47
Channel Views: 2,498


----------



## Twiffles (May 15, 2009)

Joined: March 07, 2006
Last Sign In: 2 months ago
Videos Watched: 1,391
Subscribers: 2
Channel Views: 620

I have a 2nd one. xD

Joined: March 08, 2008
Last Sign In: 6 hours ago
Videos Watched: 2,846
Subscribers: 0
Channel Views: 95


----------



## Linkiboy (May 15, 2009)

I win so far

http://www.youtube.com/user/gmazin

Joined: July 23, 2006
Last Sign In: 1 hour ago
Videos Watched: 18,775


----------



## War (May 15, 2009)

I don't usually sign in when I watch stuff unless I wanna add something to my faves.

Joined: January 14, 2007
Videos Watched: 5,136


----------



## GameDragon (May 15, 2009)

Joined: September 10, 2006
Videos Watched: 17,981

But like War, I usually don't sign in. So that number could probably be about double.


----------



## Blythe31 (May 16, 2009)

Joined: August 20, 2006
Last Sign In: 12 minutes ago
Videos Watched: 8,713
Subscribers: 5
Channel Views: 835


----------



## WiiThoko (May 16, 2009)

Joined: May 21, 2007
Last Sign In: 1 day ago
Videos Watched: 10,165
Subscribers: 11
Channel Views: 758

I'm in 2nd for most videos =P


----------



## jargus (May 16, 2009)

Plus theres about 500 or so I've watched unlogged too.


jargus0
Joined: September 02, 2007
Last Sign In: 11 minutes ago
Videos Watched: 23,355
Subscribers: 6
Channel Views: 881


----------



## Dermy (May 16, 2009)

Don't usually sign in either to watch videos, too lazy.

Joined: March 16, 2007
Videos Watched: 307
Video Views: 277,870
Channel Views: 14,777
Subscribers: 383


----------



## B-Blue (May 16, 2009)

Videos Watched: 8,769


----------



## nutella (May 16, 2009)

21,681


----------



## Reaper (May 16, 2009)

11,304


----------



## redact (May 16, 2009)

Joined: 01 February 2007
Videos Watched: 3,247


----------



## Lockon Stratos (May 16, 2009)

Joined: 20 February 2008
Videos Watched: 1,117

Lol pwned for registering last year.


----------



## Willemoke (May 16, 2009)

Joined : 29 october 2008
Video's watched : 4,396.


----------



## Hardkaare (May 16, 2009)

Joined: November 23, 2008
Videos Watched: 4,821


----------



## DeadLocked (May 16, 2009)

DeadLocked94
Joined: 16 July 2008
Last Sign In: 10 hours ago
Videos Watched: 6,372
Subscribers: 7
Channel Views: 843


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2009)

Joined: December 02, 2006
Videos Watched: 3,576

thats actually my second account
I forgot the login info for my first so I made a second >_>


----------



## Satangel (May 16, 2009)

Joined: 29 August 2007
Videos Watched: 162

Don't watch Youtube a lot, takes up too much bandwidth.


----------



## Jasonage (May 16, 2009)

Joined: 11 October 2008
Videos Watched: 3,094

I like youtube.


----------



## Master Mo (May 16, 2009)

Jasonage said:
			
		

> I like youtube.


Joined: March 12, 2006
Videos Watched: 5.199

Me too


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 16, 2009)

Joined: 17 July 2006
Videos Watched: 8,985

Sad thing is, I'm not logged in most of the time


----------



## Hopawarty (May 17, 2009)

Joined: December 02, 2008
Last Sign In: 1 hour ago
Videos Watched: 4,411
Subscribers: 0
Channel Views: 46


Awww, i should log in moar


----------



## Rebound (May 17, 2009)

Holy Crap


Joined: September 13, 2007
Last Sign In: 1 hour ago
Videos Watched: *6,011*
Subscribers: 1
Channel Views: 341


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 17, 2009)

Woah.

Joined: March 06, 2006
Last Sign In: 56 minutes ago
Videos Watched: 17,236
Subscribers: 5
Channel Views: 626

EDIT: HOLY SHIT TAEK WE ARE ONE DAY APART FROM JOIN DATES LOL!


----------



## deathfisaro (May 17, 2009)

Joined: June 07, 2007
Last Sign In: 1 minute ago
Videos Watched: 2,735
Subscribers: 2
Channel Views: 157

I honestly expected somewhere in 3~500 range. I've been too busy to even play games, I have no idea how I managed to watch that many videos without crippling my GPA.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 17, 2009)

Joined: February 17, 2009
Video's watched: 5,435

:]


----------



## Smatchmo (May 17, 2009)

joined Nov23rd, 2006

videos watched: 4,639


----------



## X D D X (May 17, 2009)

Joined: January 20, 2007
Videos Watched: 2,709


----------



## Shakraka (May 17, 2009)

Joined: February 14, 2007
Videos Watched: 11,657

I would have more if didn't close the account I made in 2006.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 17, 2009)

Joined: June 29, 2008

Videos Watched: 2,630

There it be


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2009)

Joined: August 26, 2007
Videos Watched: 11,642

I have 486 favorites though.


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2009)

Videos Watched: 4,298
Videos Uploaded: 7
Video Views: 49,742
Favorites: 12

Are video views the number of times my video's have been viewed?


----------



## jargus (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/jargus0
1058 Channel Views
970 Favorites
116 Subscriptions
2 Channel Comments
413 Uploads
6 Subscribers

There's a few hundred unaccounted for. I've watched entire TV shows on youtube before.


----------



## Exbaddude (Jun 8, 2009)

Joined: November 26, 2006
Video Watched: 20,285

Am I Winning? Seriously Though.


----------



## delta123 (Jun 8, 2009)

Joined: 10 July 2008
Videos Watched: 402
Subscribers: 0
Channel Views: 0

That will all change next year probably.


----------



## WiiLee (Jun 8, 2009)

WiiLee007
Joined: February 18, 2009
Last Sign In: 1 hour ago
Videos Watched: 1,784
Subscribers: 3
Channel Views: 152


----------



## frantier123 (Jun 8, 2009)

Joined: *March 08, 2008*
Videos *Watched: 3,229*


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 8, 2009)

I cant believe ive watched that many :|

Joined: 16 March 2007
Videos Watched: 16,496


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 8, 2009)

Joined: Jan 18, 2006
Videos Watched: 1,685

I tend to not log in. The videos watched must me higher for sure.


----------



## nutella (Jun 8, 2009)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> 21,681


this seems really bad...
.
.
.
.
.
3 weeks later
.
.
.
.
.
25,864

thats 4183 in 3 weeks. i swear to god i didn't try to outdo anyone here. this is just natural useage.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 8, 2009)

joined 08, watched nearly 8000


----------



## Trulen (Jun 8, 2009)

Joined: February 05, 2006
Last Sign In: 1 day ago
Videos Watched: 1,431
Subscribers: 11
Channel Views: 1,354



Good lawd at you people.


Where does your time go?


----------



## OmerMe (Jun 8, 2009)

Can anyone beat my friend?

ZoharChan
Videos Watched: *32,970*


----------

